# No chemical guys hex orange pads in stock- need an alternative!



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Im about to put in an order with CYC but have noticed the orange hex pads are out of stock!

Can anyone suggest a good alternative equivalent to this pad?


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Have you tried Juicy Detailing or Monza?


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Blackroc said:


> Have you tried Juicy Detailing or Monza?


No ive not...hoping to just order from cyc as need a few other bits and dont want to spend more on postage elsewhere for just one pad


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

What about the Flexipads orange hex logic?

I heard its the same but just rebranded by different companies.

Give this chap an email.

Called Simon 
[email protected]

Ask him if he can post them as he usually uses Hermes.

He's just sent me some hex logic black pads. Very good by the looks of it. Deffo gonna get the white and orange ones from him in due course.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ryanjdover said:


> What about the Flexipads orange hex logic?
> 
> I heard its the same but just rebranded by different companies.
> 
> ...


I thought that till I got one. Not the same quality tho


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> I thought that till I got one. Not the same quality tho


Never mind! Good to know


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

Lake country CCS orange - I like them very much. 
Scholl orange/purple pad. 
Would recommend SC spider pads (they are fantastic) but it seems CYC does not stock them, also SC softouch orange is great, but not available. Why mention - try them if you have a chance.
I can recommend all above, I am using them all the time
No experience with Sonus and not really a fan of 3M
Not much choice in CYC at the moment.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Order from CG irect. Im waiting for CYC to have them in stock as I need one. But have a £10 gift voucher to use there!


----------



## benf (Apr 26, 2013)

Last time i went to CYC he didnt have any in stock but had the flexipad orange. Cheaper and better imo they are double the thickness of the CG Hex pads


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

minibbb said:


> Im about to put in an order with CYC but have noticed the orange hex pads are out of stock!
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good alternative equivalent to this pad?


Lake Country flat or CCS orange pads. They're better quality IMO. :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

benf said:


> Last time i went to CYC he didnt have any in stock but had the flexipad orange. Cheaper and better imo they are double the thickness of the CG Hex pads


Lol did you ever see the test that Kelly @kds done with a genuine hex logic pad and a fakey. Polishing the bonnet and at the end of 30mins, the genuine pad looked almost like new, and the fake was totally deteriorated. Also the fake being open cell foam I found that they dust a hell lot more than the genuine pad and the softness/hardness isn't quite the same either. It may be £1-2 cheaper iirc but deffo not worth it

Ill try to find the pic


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hex orange are back in stock now. Had a email at 10:17 👍


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Fiesta-125 said:


> Hex orange are back in stock now. Had a email at 10:17 👍


Thank you everyone for the help! I was very close to just order the CCS pad buy then thanks to Fiesta-125 saw the hex pads were back in stock so stuck with that for now!


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

We have both CG and Autobrite Hex pads ^_^

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?order=relevance&dir=desc&q=hex


----------

